# Parlux 3200 Hair Dryer



## juliet1985 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi everyone!

I need to get a hairdryer and someone mentioned the Parlux line (www.parlux.it). I am interested in their 3200 model. Now there are 2 versions. The ceramic and ionic one and the compact one. They both have:

1900W

69 cubic metres/hr

4 temperatures 2 speeds

Cool shot

Weigh 490g

The compact one is 20cm! But it does not specify whether the compact model is ceramic and ionic! Any ideas?

Well i just wanted to know if anyone ever tried these hair dryers, if yes how did you find them? I still don't know which model and colour to get!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 5, 2005)

just to update: i purchased the compact model and it IS ceramic and ionoc. It's small and lightweight but still has all the features of the normal 3200 model so it's great for travelling too! i will be using it this afternoon for the first time but it is a model that professional hairdressers use!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 6, 2005)

Cool! let us know how you like it... I'm really not familiar with that brand.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Cool! let us know how you like it... I'm really not familiar with that brand.



Neither am I but I am interested in the results.


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 8, 2005)

i've just discovered that this is one of the most popular hairdryers used by hair dressers and salons here in Malta - it's so lightweight and great! i am using it with the straightening brush that i'm raving about produced by a brand called Kent - it's such an amazing combination.

The result is ultra straight sleek hair! wow - i can't believe the results myself!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *juliet1985* i've just discovered that this is one of the most popular hairdryers used by hair dressers and salons here in Malta - it's so lightweight and great! i am using it with the straightening brush that i'm raving about produced by a brand called Kent - it's such an amazing combination.
The result is ultra straight sleek hair! wow - i can't believe the results myself!

Nice!! Can you post a pic of a before/after? I'm curious now!


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Nice!! Can you post a pic of a before/after? I'm curious now!



hi! i am kind of self conscious to stay taking photos and putting them on the website - if i do get the courage to do it i will post a photo! but i am really happy with the results - i just woke up and my hair is still straight! hehe


----------



## Marisol (Oct 9, 2005)

If you can and want to, please post pics. We would love to see how this dryer worked for you.


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* If you can and want to, please post pics. We would love to see how this dryer worked for you. first i have to get a USB cable for my digital camera - then i will take some photos


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 9, 2005)

so that's a pic of the Parlux 3200 compact hairdryer, and here is the Kent straightening brush (amazing - i still can't believe it):






I also used KMS Flat Out Lite Relaxing Creme on my wet hair before i started blowdrying:






and a little KMS Flat Out weightless shine spray before i started blow drying and then sprinkled some more after the blow dry to maximise shine:






Now on Wednesday I will be getting Matrix's Sleek.look shampoo, conditioner and serum! And on Saturday I'm getting a trim!

By the way i have VERY fine hair so the products I used may not be suitable for coarse hair - just a thought - but if anyone does try them with coarse hair let us know - but this is my experience with my fine hair!

If anyone needs more info please let me know - i'll try to post a pic soon (of the back of my hair lol)!


----------



## lisab (Dec 28, 2005)

Can you use a defuser on the end of the Parlux 3200 compact? Thanks.


----------



## hissycat (Jan 2, 2006)

I've been researching dryers too and am considering the T3 Tourmaline, which is ionic and ceramic--whatever that means. Can anyone vouch for this brand? By the way, I think I saw attachments available for sale for the T3 on folica.com. One aside--the CHI ionic ceramic is supposed to be the top choice in a review in the Wall Street Journal but several reviewers online said it gets really hot.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *hissycat* I've been researching dryers too and am considering the T3 Tourmaline, which is ionic and ceramic--whatever that means. Can anyone vouch for this brand? By the way, I think I saw attachments available for sale for the T3 on folica.com. One aside--the CHI ionic ceramic is supposed to be the top choice in a review in the Wall Street Journal but several reviewers online said it gets really hot. I've tried the T3 at a trade show, and I wasn't very impressed. For the price it is, it was kinda disappointing. It also gets VERY hot. I use the CHI Rocket, and I love it...


----------



## hissycat (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for that info! The CHI rocket looks great, but I hadn't seen any reviews for it; it's new, I guess. Which flat iron do you like? Is the sedu ionic ceramic a good one?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *hissycat* Thanks for that info! The CHI rocket looks great, but I hadn't seen any reviews for it; it's new, I guess. Which flat iron do you like? Is the sedu ionic ceramic a good one? Honestly I'm not really a big flat iron user... I would say CHI is a popular one, but I have heard the Sedu has some good reviews too. I just have a Remington one, and it's fine for the rare times I'd use it... but you could always check out our review section for some info, or epinions.


----------



## hissycat (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I'm amazed you get your hair that sleek with just a dryer. You are a more talented woman than I am!


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 3, 2006)

I need a good blow drier recommendation. Everytime I buy one they either burn out or throw sparks! LOL


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks Hissycat!



It's all in the tools



(And if you look at my profile pic, you'll see my hair is actually wavy/curly



--- I've been trying to perfect straightening w/o an iron for years, so I've gotten pretty good at it lol)

How much are you looking to spend Amethyst?? And how do you usually style your hair?


----------



## hissycat (Jan 4, 2006)

NYAngel98 -- A good dryer is key, but what about brushes? What kind do you recommend?


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* How much are you looking to spend Amethyst?? And how do you usually style your hair?



I always dry &amp; wear my hair the same way every day - straight (because my hair is Japanese straightened).
I prefer to keep the cost under $70 if that's at all possible to find a good drier for that amount.

thanks


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *hissycat* NYAngel98 -- A good dryer is key, but what about brushes? What kind do you recommend? Round ceramic vented barreled brushes with thin plastic bristles. (Boar or natural bristles tend to cause too much static) You want one at least 2.5 -3" in diameter for the bulk straightening, then one 2" or so for the ends if you like to curl them under or for some flip.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* I always dry &amp; wear my hair the same way every day - straight (because my hair is Japanese straightened).
I prefer to keep the cost under $70 if that's at all possible to find a good drier for that amount.

thanks





I absolutely LOVED my Vidal Sassoon "Ionizer" dryer!!! It was like only $25 and came with a brush and (kinda basic) flat iron. This dryer was awesome!! I dont' see it on Ulta's website anymore... but check your local stores. There are a few different "ionizer" dryers by VS --- I just don't know if they're as good as THIS one in particular. My friend even uses them in her salon... lol


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 5, 2006)

I will check for sure! Thanks a lot!

Mine at home is throwing sparks!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* I will check for sure! Thanks a lot! 
Mine at home is throwing sparks!








VS also makes a new ceramic one if you wanna check that out --- saw that at Ulta last night (about $20)


----------



## mtaylor007 (Mar 7, 2012)

If you are looking for a good hair dryer I recommend you the one I use, it's the [SIZE=11pt]Karmin Salon Pro Professional Hair Dryer which is awesome, it dries my hair really fast and keeps it smooth, shiny and with volume.  If you are interested you can check it out at hairproductspro . com . Good luck girl.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/SIZE]


----------

